# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [AVAILABLE] Looking for 3D design work

## Rainday21

I'm very experienced with CAD.  I'm a modeling architect, and have multiple degrees in various 3D tech fields.  I'm pretty affordable ($25/hour), and feel I can probably finish most products in under 15 hours.  Send me a PM if you need some work.

**** RD

----------

